

4 MIND-BLOWING Metrics On Short Vs. Lengthy Knowledge Base Articles - RyanSachaHN
https://blog.helpjuice.com/knowledge-base-metrics

======
ColinWright
* I get a blank page with a banner,

* The guidelines ask you not to use capitals in titles,

* The guidelines ask you not to start titles with numbers,

* I got a huge sign-up banner, so I left.

~~~
hajrice
Sorry about that. Our hacky bounce exchange has gone insane.

